# body acne



## xlakatex (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a little bit of chest acne and it is so stubborn! i hate it and i have tried different soaps, clean and clear body scrub, and a couple others and none have worked for me. I know its not the end of the world but does anybody have any suggestions or anyhting? oh and btw has anybody else noticed that some face and/or body scrubs tend to make that part of your skin paler than the rest of your skin? TIA!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 11, 2008)

its probaly something ur using in ur hair thats falling down onto ur chest area, or it could be sweat or tops that arent letting ur skin breathe. a body lotion ur using in that area or any xtra product u place there cold be clogging ur pores too.

look thru ur hair/products u use on ur chest for mineral oil and lanolin. they clog pores _so _bad.get rid of them and then try ur acne scrubs again and see if it helps.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 11, 2008)

I have this too only on my upper chest and I want some type of hardcore acne medicine but for my body! Interested to see what people suggest


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 11, 2008)

**DELETE** sorry my computer froze and multiposted!


----------



## xlakatex (Jun 11, 2008)

Same here, mine is like right below my neck. I hate it!


----------



## xlakatex (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_its probaly something ur using in ur hair thats falling down onto ur chest area, or it could be sweat or tops that arent letting ur skin breathe. a body lotion ur using in that area or any xtra product u place there cold be clogging ur pores too.

look thru ur hair/products u use on ur chest for mineral oil and lanolin. they clog pores so bad.get rid of them and then try ur acne scrubs again and see if it helps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh cool. Its good to know about the mineral oil and lanolin! unfortunately i checked all of my products and none of them contain that. but ill make sure to stay away from them in the future, for sure. Ive also tried wearing just low cut shirts or tank tops to see if it the shirt issue, but i still get it. Weird.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 11, 2008)

**DELETE** sorry my computer froze and multiposted!


----------



## Stormy (Jun 12, 2008)

For chest and back acne, try PanOxyl bar soap and cream.  It's the BEST STUFF I've ever tried!  My back was bad and this cleared it right up.  It's in a small blue and white box.  Nothing else compares to Pan Oxyl.


----------



## xlakatex (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh cool! Thanks Ill have to try it out!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 12, 2008)

i used to have that problem in high school. what worked for me is the proactiv body wash with salicylic acid. it came in a pump back then but when i went to look for some for my husband last week it didnt anymore. it worked really well, and it has bead exfoliator things in it. you can even use it on ur face once a week for a deep clean. i would use it as a body wash and then use it directly on my back at least twice a week back then for some direct cleaning. try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's about $21 for 8 ounces so i didnt think it was too bad.

when i used proactiv on my face i noticed that it made my face paler than the rest of my body like what you were talking about. i think it's because of the benzoyl peroxide. now i use clinique and they use salicylic acid as their acne ingredient and it doesn't make my face paler, but my face is still a little paler than the rest of me because of the proactiv in the past =/ 

hope this helped!


----------



## xlakatex (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh cool. Yeah i use proactiv on my face so ill have to look into that! Lol i thought i was the only one with that whole paleness issue so its good to hear that im not the only one!


----------



## Esthetician101 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have the same problem with body acne.  It usually flares up in the summer time.  I've been to the doctors before I was an Esthetician and for an OTC wash they recommended OXYWASH, which actually really did work.  Now I am an Esthetician so I use PCA skin care acne bar and it's amazing and you can use it on your face.  Good luck!


----------



## xlakatex (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok so I have a little bit of an update and some bad news gone good! First, my chest acne has almost completely disappeared! I tried OXYWASH and its really good and cleared most of it right up! Second, is that i started to get some pretty bad acne on my neck and it was driving me CRAZY! I was washing it with the wash i got and nothing was working. then i got to thinkin that i started washing my neck cuz i got one tiny bump on it once and i freaked and started washing my neck too. Then it started to break out suddenly. It of course took me forever to figure this out, but i stopped washing my neck completely and it has cleared up 100%. Hopefully this will help somebody else who has that problem. Thanks again to everyone who has helped out.


----------

